# Needed: SNL party ideas



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

cone heads
killer bees
bass-o matic
julia childs _ dan akroyds version
land shark 
two wild and crazy guys
uncle buck
samuria (sp) sword guy - 
rose ann rosannadanna


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...35-snl-themed-party-scary-comedy-madness.html

Try this, in the meantime Ill look around and see what I can dig up


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

okay, great. Thank you.
i will use the SNL clip, 
http://youtu.be/l9CiUMGXsw4
Remember, this is an all adult party
this is my 'Save the Date' email.
I love the Wink killer game and i am trying to imagine how this works.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We did the winking murder game last year and it seemed to be a huge hit...most everyone ove-acted their butts off...Now Im thinking this SNL skit party would be perfect for our group of hams, LOL....BTW...love the invite


----------

